# MARQUEZ VS. MAYWEATHER 9-19-09



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

Who you got??????????

I have to go with the RAZA on this one.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

siempra la raza. always la raza! go marquez... he's a beast..

mayweather goes hard too.. always been a fan, but if it comes down to him and marquez... u already know primo!!


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

maywethers got the size on marquez but marquez's handskills are nuttin to mess with its gunna be a good fight but im leaning towards maywether even tho i hate his little cocky ass id love to see him get his ass beat but i dont thinks its gunna happen


----------



## jayt1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Marquez all day


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i gotta see this fight....


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

marquez!!! cant wait to see this one


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

all I know is its gonna be a good one.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> all I know is its gonna be a good one.


oh yeah. either way, I will be a happy camper


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

I can't say I like Mayweather too much because of his cockiness but it's not fair because I loved Ali and no one was more cockier and had a bigger mouth than he did.....So in all fair-ness! my money is going on Mayweather.

I remember watching Mayweather sr. fight he was a good boxer too!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

gonna have to go with mayweather *shrugs*


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

been watching a documentry thing on hbo about this fight ..got me excited lol


----------



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

It's definetly gonna be intersting to watch. Politics do play a big role as in everything else.


----------

